# esata problem

## bjlockie

When I mount my drive using the esata interface:

$ sudo  chown rjl:users /mnt/esata/test

chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/esata/test': Read-only file system

$ mount

/dev/sde1 on /mnt/esata type ext3 (rw)

It is writeable when I use the USB interface.

What is going on and how do I fix it?

How do I make KDE automoumt it when I connect it via esata?

It automounts fine as USB.

----------

## eccerr0r

Were there any errors flagged in dmesg?

----------

